# Audio-Treiber für SIMATIC Field PG P4



## pretender2009 (1 Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein SIEMENS SIMATIC Field PG P4 (6ES7711-2BA21-2BL3) und suche dafür den Audio-Treiber.
Nach der Neuinstallation WinXP war dieser mit installiert, verschwand jedoch mit Installation des SP2 und SP3. Die automatische Suche nach dem Treiber im Internet verläuft ohne Ergebnis.
Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Hardware da verbaut ist und wo man den zugehörigen Treiber Downloden kann?

Danke
pretender2009


----------



## SoftMachine (1 Juli 2014)

.
Über die Hardware liefert der Windows-Gerätemanager die benötigte Auskunft, der ursprüngliche
Treiber wird wohl auch noch auf deiner HD sein. Du musst also dort suchen (lassen).


----------



## thomass5 (1 Juli 2014)

Ich schau heute Abend mal.


Hier könnte eine Signatur stehen, mit welchem Gerät der Beitrag verfasst wurde.


----------



## pretender2009 (1 Juli 2014)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> .
> Über die Hardware liefert der Windows-Gerätemanager die benötigte Auskunft, der ursprüngliche
> Treiber wird wohl auch noch auf deiner HD sein. Du musst also dort suchen (lassen).



HDD leider nein, ich habe schon über die Suchfunktion die kompletten Ordner "abgegrast". Kann es möglich sein, das die ServicePacks da was wegbügeln?


----------



## SoftMachine (1 Juli 2014)

.
Welche Suchfunktion hast du benutzt ?
Wenn du dir im Gerätemanager die Audio-Eigenschaften anzeigen lässt, wird
dir dort auch eine lokale Treiberaktualisierung angeboten. Diese sucht sich 
den passenden Treiber von deiner HD (oder meldet "inkompatibel").

Weisst du denn nun, welche Hardware verbaut ist ?


----------



## SoftMachine (1 Juli 2014)

.

In den Eigenschaften gibt es auch den Button "Problembehandlung". Da kannst du offenbar bei MS einen
passenden Treiber downloaden und installieren:


So erhalten Sie einen aktualisierten Audiogerätetreiber



Überprüfen Sie, ob in der Windows Update-Website aktualisierte Treiber verfügbar sind. Klicken Sie auf *Start*, zeigen Sie auf *Alle Programme*, und klicken Sie dann auf *Windows Update*, um zur Windows Update-Website zu gelangen.
Falls von Windows Update kein kompatibler Treiber aufgelistet wird, wenden Sie sich an den Hersteller des Audiogeräts, oder besuchen Sie dessen Website, um einen mit Windows XP kompatiblen Treiber zu erhalten.

So setzen Sie einen Treiber zurück oder installieren ihn neu



Öffnen Sie den Geräte-Manager.
Doppelklicken Sie auf *Audio-, Video- und Gamecontroller*, klicken Sie mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Audiogerät, und klicken Sie dann auf *Eigenschaften*.
Falls auf der Registerkarte *Treiber* die Option *Installierter Treiber* verfügbar ist, klicken Sie darauf, um den letzten als funktionierend bekannten Treiber wiederherzustellen.
Ist die Option *Installierter Treiber* nicht verfügbar oder wird das Problem dadurch nicht gelöst, ist kein letzter als funktionierend bekannter Treiber vorhanden. Installieren Sie erneut den mit dem Audiogerät gelieferten Treiber (dazu benötigen Sie den mit dem Audiogerät gelieferten Datenträger):
Klicken Sie auf *Aktualisieren*.
Klicken Sie auf *Software von einer Liste oder bestimmten Quelle installieren* und dann auf *Weiter*.
Klicken Sie auf *Nicht suchen, sondern den zu installierenden Treiber selbst wählen*. Klicken Sie anschließend auf *Weiter*.
Klicken Sie auf *Datenträger*, und folgen Sie den Anweisungen, um den Treiber vom Installationsdatenträger zu installieren.


----------



## pretender2009 (1 Juli 2014)

Habe ich alles bereits durchgeführt, sogar die WinXP-CD durchforstet, ohne Erfolg.


----------



## SoftMachine (1 Juli 2014)

.
Von welchem Hersteller ist denn nun dein verbautes Audiogerät ?


----------



## pretender2009 (1 Juli 2014)

Hersteller unbekannt.


----------



## 190B (1 Juli 2014)

Das Handbuch gibt Auskunft. Im BIOS besteht auch die Möglichkeit, den Onboard-Sound zu deaktivieren. Da mal vielleicht schauen.


----------



## pretender2009 (1 Juli 2014)

DANKE. VIA-Treiber per Download abgeholt und installiert. Passt.


----------



## 190B (1 Juli 2014)

Biite, gern geschehen....


----------

